# Computer Router



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I need some computer advice from someone. I want to be able to use my laptop in other part of the house. I went to get router to hook up to my broadband modem on my home computer. The guy at Best Buy told me I need to pay them to come over and encrypt it to protect my wireless connection.True? isn't there someway I can do it? anyone know how? Tawnya


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

you only need to read the directions included with the router on how to setup encryption.
You do NOT need to pay any of those idiots at BestBuy to do anything.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If you purchase a Linksys product, such as the WRT54G (wireless router), it has a fairly easy automated security setup routine (called "SecureEasyStep") for Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA). I did not use their setup wizard, but I think you just choose the WPA option, and it generates a file that you can then load into any other PC that you want to access the Wi-Fi link with, and you're all set.

Take a look at the "User Guide"  here


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover
Hi action
All you need do is make sure you have the router hooked up to a main PC ( this is because of you ISP or cable connection)and then make on the laptop has the network card then you should be able to use it the anywere try it in the house
Hope it works out Good luck 
let us know if it works
Willie


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Katrina and Scrib on that. I have setup a few Linksys wirerless routers so far and never had an issue.

How much did they want to charge you?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Typical Best Buy.
Just follow the directions and you will be fine. Computers/networking isn't my thing, but I managed to 
set up everything here just fine. You can always PM someone if you get stuck! Good luck


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The CD Rom included will walk you right through the encryption section. It is fairly easy. It seems that I have to do it quite often since some idiot keeps resetting my static IP address and I loose connectivity.

You can run it without encryption as someone earlier reported. However, I would not suggest it since anyone near you home will be able to steal you bandwidth. There are also some legal issues out there such as someone stealing your signal and downloading kiddie porn or other illegal stuff. Our Inspector General's office somewhere said that responsibility can go back to the lessee of the signal.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Forget Best Buy...

anyway . .. suggest that you get everything up and running first unencrypted so you know it works and then encrypt.. to make it easier you might want to run a RJ45 cable from you main machine/laptop to the router to set all the encryption and passwrods up... after that -- go wireless for everthing if you like...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a little experience with it (12 years professionally and then switched careers) and I will say its easy to do. DO NOT PAY THEM..I'll even go one further. If you have a probelm, and if noone here can help, I will offer to talk you through it on the phone. Just message me if you need assistance.









NobleEagle


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Just setup my brotherâ€™s router in Chicago (Linksys) and had only one problem. Seems there was an update to the software. Called their local Tech Support (Great Service) who walked me thru the whole process of downloading and installing the new software. After that I had no problems. They make it an easy process.

Good-luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CrazyDan said:


> I have a little experience with it (12 years professionally and then switched careers) and I will say its easy to do. DO NOT PAY THEM..I'll even go one further. If you have a probelm, and if noone here can help, I will offer to talk you through it on the phone. Just message me if you need assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much, you are so nice! I will try tomorrow and if I have problems you'll be the one I PM!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Forget Best Buy...
> 
> anyway . .. suggest that you get everything up and running first unencrypted so you know it works and then encrypt.. to make it easier you might want to run a RJ45 cable from you main machine/laptop to the router to set all the encryption and passwrods up... after that -- go wireless for everthing if you like...


I agree but NEVER try to update your routers firmware wirelessly (sp), one hiccup and your router is toast.

Good luck and it's easy to setup WEB or SSID encryption if you need or want, I didn't for years but for some reason wanted to lately so now I'm secure.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> thank you so much, you are so nice! I will try tomorrow and if I have problems you'll be the one I PM!


Feel free to PM me during the day and I'll give you a call. There is a lot of good information listed above, but sometimes having someone talk you through this is best.

If you have any kids running around the neighborhood, they will probably know how to do this. Bake some cookies and set up a win/win situation...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> thank you so much, you are so nice! I will try tomorrow and if I have problems you'll be the one I PM!


Feel free to PM me during the day and I'll give you a call. There is a lot of good information listed above, but sometimes having someone talk you through this is best.

If you have any kids running around the neighborhood, they will probably know how to do this. Bake some cookies and set up a win/win situation...















[/quote]
Just be careful....those kids that know how to secure your network may be some of the very people you are trying to keep OUT of your network.







shy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Forget Best Buy...
> 
> anyway . .. suggest that you get everything up and running first unencrypted so you know it works and then encrypt.. to make it easier you might want to run a RJ45 cable from you main machine/laptop to the router to set all the encryption and passwrods up... after that -- go wireless for everthing if you like...


I agree but NEVER try to update your routers firmware wirelessly (sp), one hiccup and your router is toast.

Good luck and it's easy to setup WEB or SSID encryption if you need or want, I didn't for years but for some reason wanted to lately so now I'm secure.

Bill.
[/quote]
I didn't realize that about updating. Thanks for the info. My head is spinning from all the new terminology!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

A Router is simple. Piece of cake - plus several of us here (me included) would be happy to talk you through it.

I needed a Range extender to reach upstairs (opposite side of the house from the router). The Router and range extender were not talking to each other, so I had to update the firmware - Major PITA.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> A Router is simple. Piece of cake - plus several of us here (me included) would be happy to talk you through it.
> 
> I needed a Range extender to reach upstairs (opposite side of the house from the router). The Router and range extender were not talking to each other, so I had to update the firmware - Major PITA.


thanks so much for your input. It doesn't look like I'll get to it today, I don't want to start if I don't have the time to sit and figure it out. Where does time go?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> ..snip...
> 
> Where does time go?


Uh...Outbackers.com of course..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..snip...
> 
> Where does time go?


Uh...Outbackers.com of course..






















[/quote]
oh yeah! I'd say waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much of my time but that's not possible!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, well here goes! thanks for all the advice. I am going to do it right now. ( I could hear a dog crying early this morning and have been out walking with flash light and the cool morning air has me ready!) . I have my BIG mug of coffee so I can conquer anything! wish me luck!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

SUCCESS! I am on the laptop right now,although I haven't walked around house yet, waiting for laptop to charger up. So far so good


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I bought the same router, Netgear. I got it all set up, but when I set up the security on the router, my laptop cant pick up the wireless signal. Am I missing something that I need to change on the laptop







. I just got the laptop on Tuesday, so I am new to this. Also, I am going to my brothers tonight and he has wireless. So if his is encrypted or secured, how am I able to log onto his? I would appreciate any advice. I am not real worried about at home because I got the small router, and has limited range, but I would like to know how to connect to my brothers.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my set up was flawless and I connected right away. Just wait and someone will come one with answer for you. I called Netgear and told them what Best Buy said about needing to pay someone to come and encrypt it. He laughed and laughed. I have the little gold lock showing on my connection and he says that my wireless is therefore secured. Anyone have input differing from that? I would also like to know to take my laptop to someones house that has router and use it.Wait! It just came to me! you just need to know his set up info. (password, etc) and you'll get on his connection.Does this make a computer geek now?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Sounds like you are all set. Welcome to the geek club - now you can get a job at Beat Buy!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Sounds like you are all set. Welcome to the geek club - now you can get a job at Beat Buy!!












I remembered the foreigner who I called and barely understood in a country I am sure doesn't exist that works for Netgear support telling me something like: uwekan kooneekt toyur rowteer eefyu taykit weethyu too.Utherz kanuze yuurr wiyrless konneekshuntoo eefyue geevethm yuurr passweerd.

so that's how I knew! or else he was telling me he was a terrorist, not sure come to think of it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah find a young kid and let him or her do it







I do a few things to keep my Hub safe. I use WEP encoding, turn off transmitting my SSID, and use a MAC list of authorized PC's. I have a Linksys router and love it my mother-inlaw has a netgear router and I hate it, I always fight it and the connection is delayed a lot, it just sits there and does nothing then it will takeoff and run fast then do it all over again. With my linksys it is always fast and responds quickly even with 5 computers connected.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Yeah find a young kid and let him or her do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wep?ssid? I thought I was ok cuz I see a gold lock but now you are making me wonder! can you explain the wep and ssid and how and why and when and what if?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Yeah find a young kid and let him or her do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wep?ssid? I thought I was ok cuz I see a gold lock but now you are making me wonder! can you explain the wep and ssid and how and why and when and what if?








[/quote]

LOL sorry about making it any more complicated. When you setup a wireless router it will transmit a beacon signal and anyone with a wifi receiver card or computer with wifi built in can see you if they are in range. The beacon it sends out is your SSID it will be a name you assign it or a default SSID that the router come setup with like the router name. It is best to change the SSID from the default SSID to one of your own names then turn it off. Now someone else can not log into your hub without knowing the SSID. WEP and WAP is a encryption method and that scrambles your signal and you have to use a key on the both ends to be under stood by the router. You usually give the router a word and it makes WEP keys and you have to use that key on your computers to access the router. Every network device has a MAC number it is a unique hex decimal number that identifies your computer from other computers, if you turn on the MAC list in the router and tell it to only let computers on the list log in then you will only allow those computers on your MAC list to have access. These are ways to make your Router more secure. I have several neighbors who have totly open routers and I can log right into them. I have told them but they don't seen to mind sense they have never changed it.

Now you might be setting up ypur system with a wizard and most of these items are set up for you already. Just be aware of your settings and ask a friend you trust to look at your signal and see if it is in fact secure. to get into my router I use a address like 192.168.1.1 in my explorer address window to gain access to my router. I always use a computer connect to the router with a CAT5 cable to make changes Never a wireless computer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> my set up was flawless and I connected right away. Just wait and someone will come one with answer for you. I called Netgear and told them what Best Buy said about needing to pay someone to come and encrypt it. He laughed and laughed. I have the little gold lock showing on my connection and he says that my wireless is therefore secured. Anyone have input differing from that? I would also like to know to take my laptop to someones house that has router and use it.Wait! It just came to me! you just need to know his set up info. (password, etc) and you'll get on his connection.Does this make a computer geek now?


Cool...now you can take that $50 buck the dumb sh*ts tried to take from you and buy something cool for your Outback,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah find a young kid and let him or her do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wep?ssid? I thought I was ok cuz I see a gold lock but now you are making me wonder! can you explain the wep and ssid and how and why and when and what if?








[/quote]

LOL sorry about making it any more complicated. When you setup a wireless router it will transmit a beacon signal and anyone with a wifi receiver card or computer with wifi built in can see you if they are in range. The beacon it sends out is your SSID it will be a name you assign it or a default SSID that the router come setup with like the router name. It is best to change the SSID from the default SSID to one of your own names then turn it off. Now someone else can not log into your hub without knowing the SSID. WEP and WAP is a encryption method and that scrambles your signal and you have to use a key on the both ends to be under stood by the router. You usually give the router a word and it makes WEP keys and you have to use that key on your computers to access the router. Every network device has a MAC number it is a unique hex decimal number that identifies your computer from other computers, if you turn on the MAC list in the router and tell it to only let computers on the list log in then you will only allow those computers on your MAC list to have access. These are ways to make your Router more secure. I have several neighbors who have totly open routers and I can log right into them. I have told them but they don't seen to mind sense they have never changed it.

Now you might be setting up ypur system with a wizard and most of these items are set up for you already. Just be aware of your settings and ask a friend you trust to look at your signal and see if it is in fact secure. to get into my router I use a address like 192.168.1.1 in my explorer address window to gain access to my router. I always use a computer connect to the router with a CAT5 cable to make changes Never a wireless computer.
[/quote]

ok, so when I log onto the laptop, it asks for password etc, pertaining to my router. Good-right? next question: on regular computer I have always put it in standby most of the time. The laptop is put away by the way. This morning I got up and moved the mouse to bring out of standby and it immediately came out and appeared to have internet connection that never disconnected. This is since the router. Should I shut off modem at night or unplug or unplug the router??????


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> ok, so when I log onto the laptop, it asks for password etc, pertaining to my router. Good-right? next question: on regular computer I have always put it in standby most of the time. The laptop is put away by the way. This morning I got up and moved the mouse to bring out of standby and it immediately came out and appeared to have internet connection that never disconnected. This is since the router. Should I shut off modem at night or unplug or unplug the router??????


Yeah, that's a problem on my laptop too. You have to turn off the wireless on the laptop (click the icon on the menu bar and you should have a "disable radio" option) before you hibernate/standby. When you fire it back up, just enable the radio and it will connect again.

Regarding unplugging the router - yes, that is something I always do if I'm going to be away for the weekend (camping, of course!). It's the ultimate security - it's off!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Scrib said:


> ok, so when I log onto the laptop, it asks for password etc, pertaining to my router. Good-right? next question: on regular computer I have always put it in standby most of the time. The laptop is put away by the way. This morning I got up and moved the mouse to bring out of standby and it immediately came out and appeared to have internet connection that never disconnected. This is since the router. Should I shut off modem at night or unplug or unplug the router??????


Yeah, that's a problem on my laptop too. You have to turn off the wireless on the laptop (click the icon on the menu bar and you should have a "disable radio" option) before you hibernate/standby. When you fire it back up, just enable the radio and it will connect again.

Regarding unplugging the router - yes, that is something I always do if I'm going to be away for the weekend (camping, of course!). It's the ultimate security - it's off!
[/quote]
My laptop is off and put away. I was talking about my home pc. It didn't appear to disconnect from internet when I put it in standby. This didn't happen until I hooked up router. Unplugging router isn't a problem when I put in standby, it seems that it shouldn't matter. Any ideas?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

[My laptop is off and put away. I was talking about my home pc. It didn't appear to disconnect from internet when I put it in standby. This didn't happen until I hooked up router. Unplugging router isn't a problem when I put in standby, it seems that it shouldn't matter. Any ideas?

For the max security I would turn it off or put it in standby, also on some routers you can schedule times for it to put itself in standby and turn it self back on. Like turn off at 10pm and back on at 7am. I don't bother turning mine off in fact the modem and router is on my UPS so if I loose power I stay on the internet.

I also found out what was wrong with my mother inlaws wifi. It was not her router, it was her modem. It seems that the DSL modem that she got from SBC does the PPPOE connection for her, this is not normal. In a normal setup the Computer or router does the PPPOE connection not the modem. So the router and modem were trying to do the same connecting to the CO and causing it to lock up for awhile. I found this out on the internet seem that a lot of people are having the same problem. I put the modem in bridge mode and now all is well. So I have a renewed like for the Netgear router.


----------

